# Happy Birthday Illini



## cajun_1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## richtee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow... he's hit the speed limit folks  ;{)

Have a great day!


----------



## bassman (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy birthday and may you have many more!


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy birthday and hope success follows you!!


----------



## meowey (Jul 16, 2008)

Many Smoky Returns of the Day!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cman95 (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy B-Day..and many more.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy birthday 'cuz'


----------



## capt dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy B-day Glen, hope ya get to  spend  today doing something ya like to do.

Too Hot for running or basketball though! I know, smoking some ribs and having cold brewskis!


----------



## erain (Jul 16, 2008)

happy birthday man!!! have a great day!!!!


----------



## dingle (Jul 16, 2008)

Have a great day! Happy Birthday


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 16, 2008)

Dan, Thanks for this BUT Illini is another user.  I have not seen him around much lately. (but I am having trouble keeping up myself) One of the originals here I believe.


----------



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 16, 2008)

Gene, You collect old tractors?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday to you cha cha cha!


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 wish you many more


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Illini, hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 16, 2008)

OOPS! soory

Well happy birthday anyways!


----------



## illini (Jul 16, 2008)

Golly Gee, Thanks to each and everyone of you!

Have not contributed much for a while as I have been busy with the new smoke kitchen.    It is 16'x20' inside with a 6' covered porch on the 20' side.    In the process of acquiring a wall furnace and an air conditioner   The wiring is no further along than the breaker panel which should be hot in a few days after the power is trenched in.   Then a full insulation job and paneling on the inside.    Looks like move in will be in september.

Will post pictures when its done so you can all tell me about the mistakes I made
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, besure ta enjoy yer special day!


----------



## seboke (Jul 16, 2008)

Bunch of us have, just depends on how big yer town is!  Happy B-Day Illini!


----------



## jdr37 (Jul 16, 2008)

I could barely waddle in to the 'puter to say THANKS!! I just got up from chowin' down on my first briskett  --  the best description I can give is to quote my wife  "TO DIE FOR". We decided it ranks up amongst the top of the list of best meats, you know, I'm talkin' 'bout some serious stuff  --  prime rib, baby backs, rib eye, pulled pork, that kind of stuff.

I know, I'm gonna catch hell from you guys for no Q, sorry, I'll just have to get with the program.

Quick rundown: I had the local butcher cut a 12.5 pounder in half so I had a 6.25 piece of meat with a nice cap which I cut diagonally as per Jeff's recommendation. It also had lots of nice blubber inside!!!  Lots of nice juice. Rubbed it last night, put it on the GOSM at 6:30 this AM, at 11:30 it hit 154 and stayed there for about two hours, then went to 167 at about 3:00 PM, wrapped it and put it back on till 4:30 at 192, then toweled it in cooler till 6:45. Kept the temp around 225 all day. The rest is history!!

All I can say is THANKS to Jeff and all you great folks  --  otherwise, I would never have known about this outstanding eatament!!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## kookie (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy birthday...........................


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday hope your having a great day!!!!!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy birthday to you.


----------

